# 64415-59 billed w/Arthroscopy shoulder



## ZPape68 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have an ASC billing 64415-59 & 76942-TC and a anesthesiologist also billing 64415 & 76942 for the same patient/same surgery.  The way I understand it, 64415 may not be billed as a separate procedure, modifier 59 or not.  That it is considered bundled into the arthroscopic shoulder surgery (29807,23130, 23410, 29823, 23700).  Am I correct or not?


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 17, 2015)

If performed by anesthesiologist who is separate from the physician who is performing the surgery, yes---64415 with modifier 59 can be billed on the physician and the facility side.


----------

